# Omnisphere - are the samples 24 bit?



## Harry (Apr 28, 2022)

Just womndering, the samples that come as part of the Omnisphere patches, are they 24 bit? Or something else?


----------



## JasonSchoepfer (Jul 7, 2022)

Likely 16 or 24 but- standard is usually 24/48 so I would imagine it’s like that. I personally create my own on 24/96 but want to experiment with 24/192


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 7, 2022)

I was wondering the same thing. I bought the original Spectrasonics "Symphony of Voices" library, and the samples were all 16 bits. I know that most of the content has been included in Omnisphere, and I wonder if the samples are now at 24 bits, or if they are the same at 16 bits.


----------



## JasonSchoepfer (Jul 7, 2022)

Now I want to ask them 😂


----------



## CrystalWizard (Jul 9, 2022)

Probably both. The really old samples are almost surely 16 bit, the newer stuff is likely 24bit. Any answer? The manual might have answers but unfortunately i don't have a pdf just web based (yuk).


----------

